# Importing car for temporary resident



## xuxasdad (Feb 8, 2012)

I would like to ship my foreign plated car to QR for my use until my Temporary Resident Visa expires in 3 1/2 years. It is a 2008 Jeep Liberty. When my temporary visa expires, I believe that nationalizing a 2008 vehicle should not be a problem or prohibitively expensive.
I have concerns about the process since the 8-boxes of my household belongings were held up in Puerto Moreles for almost 5-months. Was it a broker issue? Perhaps.
My questions are:
1. Can I get a pre-approval to ship my car here?
2. Can anyone recommend a broker that you used to import your car who is in Cancun?
I had originally planned on buying a new car here, but when I found out about the yearly tax levied on non-Mexicans for new cars, decided that a new car was not an option.

Your comments and suggestions are appreciated.


----------

